# 30" backs comin



## easttexasrenegade (Nov 8, 2010)

ok i have 4 new 30-9-14's comin after thanksgiving, all i have now is a slip on hmf thanks to Monsterrenegade and bout to get an hmf optimizer from a guy. I know i can spin them, my buddies just put the white spring in theres and said it was a night and day difference, whats yalls input should i just go head and go with a clutch kit or what? and if so what kind cause I dont plan on ever going any bigger than 30's.


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

From what I have read/heard from other people....stock springs are sufficient on the renegades. I would ask 'coker' to be sure. If anyone knows, he will....and not feed you a line of bs...
Congrats on the new shoes...take some pics lettin er eat!!!


----------



## easttexasrenegade (Nov 8, 2010)

Ok for sure man.. You get your bike???


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Sorry man, deal fell through for more reasons that one. Read my latest post bout my bike. It tells all man.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Can't wait to see how they look!


----------



## easttexasrenegade (Nov 8, 2010)

ya i cant either but i have a deal that i posted in the tire thread i have a chance to get 31 laws or these backs all them are skinnies just dont have any experience with backs just with 29.5 laws


----------



## CanAmChris (Jan 27, 2009)

Your stock clutching will turn them fine but a clutch kit will definatley help

Low gear will be your freind...


----------



## easttexasrenegade (Nov 8, 2010)

Ya I'm pretty sure I'm gettin one so ir won't be a problem


----------



## moonstruck (Oct 2, 2009)

Just put in a white primary from epi...thats all u need man, i already told u this. when did u pick up ur backs, and how come i aint seen em? lol


----------



## easttexasrenegade (Nov 8, 2010)

cause your a s s wont ever text me back amigo


----------

